# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Graco Evo 3u1 AS i sjedenje

## jejja

Kupili smo Graco Evo 3u1.. kad malenog (nema jos ni mj.dana) stavim u nju nekako mu glava previse klone na prsa, izgleda totalno neudobno i nepravilno.. kako to rijesiti? Cini mi se da je u previse "sjedecem" polozaju i nikako ga nastimati.. imam onaj jastucic za novorodjence koji mu valjda treba bit pod guzom ali mi se to jos uvijek ne cini dovoljno izdignuto.. pomoc? Ima li ju tko i kako je rjesavao taj problem?

----------


## daddycool

podmetni nešto (deku, spužvu ili sl.) ispod sjedalice da dobiješ bolji kut (45 stupnjeva prema zemlji)

----------


## jejja

Znaci izmedju sjedalice i sica? Pokusat cemo.. nije mi uopce jasno kako naprave sjedalicu 0+ a novorodjence bas nije idealno postavljeno u njoj.. no to je vec druga prica..
Hvala na savjetu..

----------


## Gabi25

Jel imate isofix ili ju vezete pojasom?

----------


## jejja

Vezemo ju pojasom.. gledala sam onaj kruzic sta je kontrola nagiba da ne bi bilo narancasto i to je ok..

----------


## martinaP

> Znaci izmedju sjedalice i sica? Pokusat cemo.. nije mi uopce jasno kako naprave sjedalicu 0+ a novorodjence bas nije idealno postavljeno u njoj.. no to je vec druga prica..
> Hvala na savjetu..


Ista AS u dva automobila (čak i istog proizvođača) može sasvim drukčije "sjesti". Drugačiji su dizajn, nagib, materijali...

----------


## Ninunanu

i mi je imamo i isti problem...djete se totalno iskrivi u njoj, tješim se da ce bit bolje kad bude malo veca, a do tad smo dobili na posudbu maxicosi as

----------

